# read this and tell me what you think is wrong



## cjsuttonx (May 1, 2008)

*solid check engine light - "catalyst sys capacity"*

ok check it i picked up my goat fri after the pacesetter long tube headers and magnaflow catbacks install. they had to make their own mid pipe, no prob. so half mile down the road it starts misfiring (could feel it) and check engine light was blinking obviously so i swung back around, no problem though just loose wire. got that fixed. was running fine since then but yesterday night (sat) when i got home the check engine light came on solid... about the same time i had to drive over the same 2 speed bumps i've driven over about 5 times since i picked up my car... well i always take them very slow obviously but this time when i took them i heard and felt a loud metallic bounce... not like car was bottoming out but like something was loose and bouncing. obviously i cant fit under my car but when i get under best i can i don't see any problems... got out my superchips flashpaq and found out solid check engine light was "catalyst sys full" or "catalyst sys overload" or some crap. can't remember the exact vernacular. something like error code 1080 or something.

so obviously its a problem in the exhaust... is this related to the bouncing i hear/feel now? or just coincidence? dudes at exhaust place (which sucks btw) will be hearing from me monday when they reopen so they can fix my shiz... but i want to make sure this is a problem on their end before i go taking it up there.

i cleared the code with my flashpaq, and i was wondering, if it's still having the same problem, would the light come back on again? or would it not since i cleared it and it may be a steady problem? get back to me on that please

either way, its still making the loud clang over the speed bumps even with the check engine light cleared


----------



## cjsuttonx (May 1, 2008)

ok i put my car on a lift and figured out the rattle was a loose retaining band near the exhaust tips, the **** who put it together put two fat ass bands on one little bar and the second one only goes on halfway and it slid off, so i gotta take it off and cut it in half and put it back on then put some type of nut or clamp on there to keep it from coming back off. dont EVER take your car to all pro exhaust and performance on reilly road in fayetteville, nc. they suck ass. so thats what that problem was so obviously not related to the engine error. like i said i cleared the code and it hasnt come back on, does anyone know anything about this error? hit me back please


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow – nothing like a bad shop to ruin your day and get you totally pissed-off; been there and it sucks… The first thing that comes to my mind with regards to the check engine light is a faulty 0S2 censor, as that will cause the check engine light to light-up.

Just my opinion, but I would seek out a quality local speed shop that knows GM cars. It might take some digging, but it will be well worth the effort the next time you add a Mod…




cjsuttonx said:


> ok i put my car on a lift and figured out the rattle was a loose retaining band near the exhaust tips, the **** who put it together put two fat ass bands on one little bar and the second one only goes on halfway and it slid off, so i gotta take it off and cut it in half and put it back on then put some type of nut or clamp on there to keep it from coming back off. dont EVER take your car to all pro exhaust and performance on reilly road in fayetteville, nc. they suck ass. so thats what that problem was so obviously not related to the engine error. like i said i cleared the code and it hasnt come back on, does anyone know anything about this error? hit me back please


----------



## cjsuttonx (May 1, 2008)

^yeah tell me about it man, i'm about to burn that place down haha

ok so i cut the retaining band in half, put it back on, and hose clamped that mofo onto the two bars so it won't be coming back off. exhaust doesn't move around anymore. that sure was fun btw since i had about 2 inches of space all around to work with.

i remember now exactly what the code said, i believe - "catalyst sys capacity" was the exact vernacular i believe.

anyone know for sure what this code means? and like i asked before if i cleared it out, if it was still a problem would the code come back again? lemme know


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

When you got the headers, did you get mid pipes with or with out cats? Even with the cats your check engine light will probably come on. You'll have to turn the codes for your rear O2 sensors off. Then if you have off-road mid pipes you'll probably have to turn of the codes relating to the cats as well.

Hope this helps,
Chris


----------



## cjsuttonx (May 1, 2008)

i have cats

well anyway i just cleared the error code and it hasn't come back on so i guess i'll just roll with it for now. was just wondering if it was anything serious? guess its just cause i have performance exhaust with weaker cats that the computer isn't used to

so basically it's just telling me that i got new exhaust? nothing major?


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

If you high flow Cats. are anything like the ones that came with my SLP LT's they are a joke. Not Cats. at all, just a slightly wider short tube with a screen at one end. I am pretty sure that's what the computer was seeing and it's common when you go with LT's and hi-flow Cats...:cheers



cjsuttonx said:


> i have cats
> 
> well anyway i just cleared the error code and it hasn't come back on so i guess i'll just roll with it for now. was just wondering if it was anything serious? guess its just cause i have performance exhaust with weaker cats that the computer isn't used to
> 
> so basically it's just telling me that i got new exhaust? nothing major?


----------



## cjsuttonx (May 1, 2008)

okay, thanks for the help guys. this forum rules


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay, so now put down that Molotov Cocktail.


----------



## cjsuttonx (May 1, 2008)

^ no still burning them down. they suck. haha


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

cjsuttonx said:


> okay, thanks for the help guys. this forum rules


:agree Glad the emissions problem is straightened out. :cheers


----------

